# Machinery Pete Special



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This link of Machinery Pete is really special.....some interesting news, but it has a incredible 1 hour video of the the Tom Renner collection of tractors and old implements in Southern Illinois in the town of Belleville. Tom is still a John Deere dealer in Illinois and of course has a lot of rare John Deere tractors....and some of the coolest high crop Deere's that I have ever seen....but he has a whole lot more. He has a incredible collection of tools and implements. Do yourself a favor and watch this one hour video that Machinery Pete and Tom and his family made. I think my favorite thing in the tool collection was his seed corn tools and units....especially the germination tool.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery-pete/thoughts-on-an-amazing-week/


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Mike, thanks for sharing that. I have used and still have a lot of the antique equipment such as the Clipper Seed Cleaner but mine does not have the elevator. Used a horse drawn double shovel, planter, cultivator etc in my younger days. I'm not so old that it was the equipment-of-the-day, but a neighbor and I always put in an acre or two of corn after the tractor work was done. I killed many of enjoyable hours by working harder that I needed to.
I almost closed the video too soon and almost missed the tandem Ds. I have been on and have pictures (somewhere) of the first and third Steigers to which he referred. If I remember right, they're in Bonanzaville ND?
That was a well spent hour of relaxation to watch that.

73, Mark


----------

